# Abu Dhabi Visa Stamping Time Duration.



## rashid120 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dear Guys I just want to ask you that i submitted visa+passport+Medical+Emirates ID and Continuity letter to PRO yesterday 1/6/2015.How much time taken for visa stamp on passport.MY visa is Abu Dhabi.Thanks


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I am living in dubai with an Abu Dhabi visa and it took approximately 7-10 days from sending the documents to getting my visa & passport back


----------



## rashid120 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok.Thanks for ur reply...


----------

